# Ras Al Khaimah UAE



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

Are there any other Expats living in RAK that ride in the local area? 

Sing out! 

Tell us where and wheen you usually ride.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

I don't live in Ras El Khaimah, but just out of interest: how is the riding like over there? Got any pictures?


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

it's a little like Egypt in that it's very dry most of the time. I'll take the camera on friday when I go exploring the wadi's around RAK city. Dubai is just too far, the group that rides there goes into the hills at the southernmost end of the mountains; about a two hour drive just to the start point for me. I'm just not willing to get up at 3;30 a.m. on my one day off a week to ride in a group. Last friday I went up into wadi Bih, east of rak city, very much a canyon with many ravines to explore


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

So did you ever ride in Egypt? Yeah, it is very dry 99.9% of the time (a good thing) although we did have a few days of muddy trails about a month ago. A rarity here. We have a super fun trail network right outside Cairo. Sinai has some amazing riding, too.

I look forward to seeing those pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

Haven't been to Egypt yet, it's on my list of places to check out while I'm over here though


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

Some pics from last Friday up in Wadi Bih east of RAK city
















The road is far rockier than it looks from the crappy i-phone camera photos


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Nice bike!

Have you been able to scout out some nice rides yet?


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

I dont live in Ras Al Klaimah but i do live in Dubai, sry i cant you help out there but which group are you talking about in dubai? I'd like to get to know them


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

hazdxb said:


> I dont live in Ras Al Klaimah but i do live in Dubai, sry i cant you help out there but which group are you talking about in dubai? I'd like to get to know them


The group is called Dubai Mountainn Bikers or Dubikers, they are on facebook. mostly they seem to ride out in Shawqa, Tayyiba and around the southern end of the mountains.


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

hmorsi said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> Have you been able to scout out some nice rides yet?


Yea, Wadi Bih has a real steep section right at the top end of it, gotta push the bike the last klm or so, but it makes the run back so much more fun.

I've got three other wadi's scoped out on google earth, maps printed out ready to go but at the same time I'm building a Canfield Jedi F1, busy busy.:thumbsup:


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## RAKman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, Brianbear. You still here in RAK? I've just started mtb'ing, so I'm not likely to keep up with you. But if you ever feel the need to teach . . .

For those that might be in the UAE, they might like to check out the Wadi Bih Adventure Race 07 Jan 2011:

http://www.wadiadventure.com/


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

RAKman said:


> Hey, Brianbear. You still here in RAK? I've just started mtb'ing, so I'm not likely to keep up with you. But if you ever feel the need to teach . . .
> 
> For those that might be in the UAE, they might like to check out the Wadi Bih Adventure Race 07 Jan 2011:
> 
> http://www.wadiadventure.com/


Yup, still in RAK.

There is a group I ride with all over the area that caters to all skill levels, from beginner to expert.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

RAKman said:


> Hey, Brianbear. You still here in RAK? I've just started mtb'ing, so I'm not likely to keep up with you. But if you ever feel the need to teach . . .
> 
> For those that might be in the UAE, they might like to check out the Wadi Bih Adventure Race 07 Jan 2011:
> 
> http://www.wadiadventure.com/


Hey i just checked out that adventure, I mainly ride street, DJ and park but i'd like to give this a try. Do you guys think i would be able to do it? I just looked up my route on google earth and i can cycle about 13 km in around half an hour ( a little less actually) (26km/hr) if im pushing myself at around 80% and that's with stopping for signals and cars. Any idea if i'd be able to do it?


----------



## brianbear (Feb 5, 2010)

Whether or not you could do it depends entirely on how much climbing you do. This event has a 3300 ft climb in a 7 mile ride, it's extremely steep. I won't be doing it for sure, I like undulating trails, not punishing climbs, but that's just me.


----------



## RAKman (Nov 23, 2010)

Riding down might be fun, though.


----------



## JustJJ (Oct 13, 2011)

brianbear said:


> Yup, still in RAK.
> 
> There is a group I ride with all over the area that caters to all skill levels, from beginner to expert.


Hi Brianbear, are you still riding out in RAK? Could you provide any details of the group you ride with? Or recommend any place/equipment/groups to start for beginners?

I'm living and riding in the UK, but my dad has *just* moved out to RAK - he's always been a hiker and road cyclist not an mtb-er but out there will end up hiking and mtb-ing I'm sure!!

So any info for him would be fab - he's cycle fit, but obviously not technical from an mtb perspective, and pretty happy with hills...

Plus - myself and my boyfriend will be visiting in March and we'd love to try out the RAK trails!! So the info's for me, too!

Thanks,
Jennie


----------



## JustJJ (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone else out in RAK - any recommendations or advice gratefully received! J


----------



## Marion Delgado (Nov 1, 2011)

sorry, mistaken post.


----------



## Marion Delgado (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## Marion Delgado (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi folks,

Came across this post while searching for something else and thought I'd say hi and throw in my 2p's worth on mountain biking out here.

On my blog I've just posted a page about UAE Mountain Biking, have a look here > UAE Mountain Biking | Ian Ganderton's Blog

There is a pretty active scene out here and the biking can be pretty damn good


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

I spent several years in Al Ain, UAE and really enjoyed mountain biking in Oman. Basically, I took my bike on jeep roads than have fantastic scenery and almost no traffic. Here is my favorite out-of-print guide:

Off Road in the Sultanate of Oman (Arabian Heritage Guide) [Paperback]
Jenny Walker (Author), Sam Owen (Author)

Some of the best desert mountain biking in the world IMHO.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Deleye


----------



## JustJJ (Oct 13, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Hi iggs (Ian) and Hard Rain,

Thanks for your recommendations, and Ian your blog is fantastic and really helpful, thanks!

We're due to fly out to RAK on the 15th March and can't wait - to see my Dad and to explore RAK and Oman!

Thanks again,
Jen


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Started my own thread about abu dhabi but didn't realize how close rak was. Guessing 5 hour drive? Anyway, are you familiar with any trails near abu dhabi city? I won't have a vehicle for quite some time and not sure how I would be able to transport my bike to Dubai for the dubikers weekly rides. Hoping I can find somethin close enough to ride to in abu dhabi city. 
Thanks.


----------

